# BMW 520D VS Opti-Coat



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hello again !

This BMW 520D was done after my job on the GOLF R RISING BLUE which I posted recently , compared to the Golf R it had far worse paint defects and being BMW the Ceramic paint was bloody hard !

Snow foam to eliminate surface dirt which wasn't removed enough ( from dealer prep work ) rushed job :wall:









Car was driven inside and then dried with the Black Baron Dryer ( powerful tool that really works 4HP ):doublesho

Scholl Concepts S3 Gold and S40 polishers were used on this car with rotary and da to enhance the gloss and depth .

Roof before









Roof after









Note the haziness of the bonnet 









And after









Before









After


















LSP of choice 









These are the results after three days work !

Please enjoy !





































This is as good as it gets considering we are in winter ( short days )


















Because of the colour of this car it was very hard to capture those paint defects which with the naked eye it was a different story ( what the eye sees the camera doesn't 



























































































Thanks for reading I hope you have enjoyed my write up !

Best Regards

Mario*

*Coming up next Maserati Grand Sport*


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks fabulous! Love this shape 5-series!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job mate.


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi Mario, nothing less than perfection as usual :thumb:
How do you rate the Opti-Coat and was it the V2 version thats easier to use?
I'm very interested in this sealant and reckon it could be very popular soon due to it's durability.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work..


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

JBirchy said:


> Looks fabulous! Love this shape 5-series!


Thanks JBirchy,

Yes, I love this shape as well !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job mate.


Thanks buddy , much appreciated :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

ClioToby said:


>


Couldn't stop laughing enough mate :thumb:
Down Under:lol:
That's a good one 

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Hoppo32 said:


> Hi Mario, nothing less than perfection as usual :thumb:
> How do you rate the Opti-Coat and was it the V2 version thats easier to use?
> I'm very interested in this sealant and reckon it could be very popular soon due to it's durability.


*
Thanks mate :thumb:

I rate the Opti-Coat very highly this is the Professional version and it needs a lot of training that's because it dries in seconds! It will dry in 30 minutes and if you stuff up you have to remove it by wet sanding or paint correction :wall:

It will bond completely in 12 hours !

It is not a sealant as sealants will wear off this coating won't , it will not wash off with time , it will not delaminate it will add 2 microns to your existing clear coat finish , plus scratch resistance of up to 9H !

The V2 version will give you more work time but it still needs to be removed well otherwise you will end up with uneven coverage and that's why I apply two coats on all the jobs that I do .

An update of my Mercedes Benz 115CDI Vito will follow up shortly .
Sneak preview of my van after one year !









Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks guys for all your kind comments !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

Great work Mario as usual.wow did you find the led in white?compared to megahilight?It worth its money?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

spiros said:


> Great work Mario as usual.wow did you find the led in white?compared to megahilight?It worth its money?


*Thanks Spiros ,

The Led is superior IMHO compared to MH Light !
Please read my review to find out more information .

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=191869

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Cracking Job Mario :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Mike :thumb:

Mario


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Wonderfull work on that boootiful white racing tank :thumb:


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Always enjoy reading your write-ups Mario!Stunning job you did on the beemer! :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Top Notch work Mario :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice work Mario, great correction on the pillar trims:thumb: Will be interested on your OptiCoat updates


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

ITHAQVA said:


> Wonderfull work on that boootiful white racing tank :thumb:


Thanks mate :thumb:

That racing tank is called a Lotus 

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Faysal said:


> Always enjoy reading your write-ups Mario!Stunning job you did on the beemer! :thumb:


Thanks Faysal,

And I enjoy detailing these cars or any other car !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Top Notch work Mario :thumb:


Thanks Rui :thumb:

Much appreciated buddy !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

slrestoration said:


> Nice work Mario, great correction on the pillar trims:thumb: Will be interested on your OptiCoat updates


Thanks Nick,

The pillar trims came up really good with just Scholl Concepts S40 and my Flex DA at full speed !

Here is a link were you can see the Opti-Coat Update on My Merc Van !
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=227759

Videos to follow !

Mario


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looking good. White always looks nice after a quality sealant.


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Great job Mario. White is a great colour when it is on such a great state.
What is that applicator?


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great Job Mario


----------



## cocos (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi; very nice work on the Bmw!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Beau Technique said:


> Looking good. White always looks nice after a quality sealant.


Thanks Scott,

The Opti-Coat , Coating really bought out the best with this paint !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

tzotzo said:


> Great job Mario. White is a great colour when it is on such a great state.
> What is that applicator?


Thanks Nick,

Yes, White is a great colour and the paint was in great state despite those paint blemishes I encountered along the way .

The applicator pad is a Meguiar's micro fiber applicator pad .

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

prokopas said:


> Great Job Mario


Thanks Prokopas,

I am glad you like it :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

cocos said:


> Hi; very nice work on the Bmw!


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------

